# NI Girls meet up - anyone interested??



## betty-77 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi girls,

A few of us have been interested in meeting up for coffee, if anyone is interested let me know when and where would be suitable and maybe we will get something arranged?  

Betty xx


----------



## happyness (Oct 12, 2008)

yeah sounds good id b up 4 it prob bfast would b best? just goin to log of got real early start in the mornin hehe was great chattin to u and hopefully met up soon xxx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Sounds good to me.  Let me know details and I'll try to get to it.


----------



## jooles (Aug 3, 2008)

sounds good to me if you get something sorted


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Girls 

I don't post much as life a bit busy, but i do log in every now and again. Just seen your message re a meet up though and i would love to come and meet some of you if dates etc suited. Just say when and if poss i'll be there. xx


----------



## Lesley08 (May 4, 2008)

Count me in ladies if we get something sorted for Belfast area. Would make it all more personal and less cloak and dagger wouldnt it? 

Lesley xx


----------



## lia.g (Aug 3, 2008)

Work in Belfast so that would suit me fine


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

I can get to belfast easily on the bus and know city centre reasonably well.


----------



## Sue30 (May 22, 2008)

HI Betty

I posted a while back but haven't done so for a while. I would love to meet up for a coffee - I'm Belfast so anywhere suits!

Lisa


----------



## happyness (Oct 12, 2008)

hi girls i notiched some people sayin der is annual met up every year is der one over here? xxx


----------



## betty-77 (Mar 13, 2008)

hey chicks!!

O.k seems like quite a few of us interseted in meeting, happy days!!.  It would be great to meet up soon so if we could all post 1st available dates then we could start to think of where?

For me - Any Sat or Sun starting 8th / 9th Nov

I'll post on main NI board aswell incase anyone else would like to join us

See you all soon

Betty xx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Would have to be a saturday for me. Have church ona Sunday and wouldn't get to Belfast until gone 3pm.


----------



## Lesley08 (May 4, 2008)

Saturday would suit me too   

Lesley xx


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

yep/.....meet up sounds good to me as well...xx


----------



## happyness (Oct 12, 2008)

yeah sat r sun suits me fine to maybe sun better but if not i can do sat


----------



## jofi (Apr 7, 2006)

happyness said:


> hi girls i notiched some people sayin der is annual met up every year is der one over here? xxx


Who's that then ? Is that girls on the mainland?

I'd be up for a meet, saturday or sunday, any ideas for venue ? Somewhere big lol


----------



## happyness (Oct 12, 2008)

hey girls any sign of a met up yet dates r times?x


----------

